# Electric step not auto retracting when engine started



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

Anyone know where to look for a blown fuse or damaged relay on Frankia i800? The step was auto retracting yesterday but is not today! Manual operation is fine, so I am guessing a fuse or relay. Unfortunately, the wiring diagrams are in German :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Electric step*

Hi

Aside from an electrical issue, could it be frozen due to the weather? IE, stuck in the out position.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

Russell may well be right, but . . .

Mine doesn't retract until the truck wheels have made one complete revolution. That couldn't be your "problem" could it?

It caught me out when the van was new, and I felt a real plonker when I phoned the dealer and he explained it to me.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Russell

The step is not stuck. It works using the button to operate it electrically. It does not appear to be receiving a signal when the engine is started :? That's why I assumed a fuse or relay.

Hi Zebedee

Tried driving the van a few feet....no joy  It was worth a try though. Thanks for the idea


----------



## cadbourne (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,
When this happened on our 'van (Ducato)it was a blown 50amp fuse.
On the new model it's under the floor on the passenger side footwell.
On the older ones it's adjacent to the battery.There are 3 or 4 fuses in a group and if memory serves it was a red fuse.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Cadbourne

Checked today for any blown fuses...couldn't find any 50A or otherwise. To be honest, if it's that easy for the auto retract/ warning buzzer circuit to fail, then I would rather leave it on manual retract...at least that way I will have to check before driving off with no risk of the step still being down 8O . Sometimes these systems are just too damn clever :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Frustrating isn't it Chris.

Can't be bothered to repeat  >> this<< 

Cheers


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I've had this problem numerous times on 2 different vans. 

Without fail it's been the switch fitted to the step itself that disconnects the power when the step is fully retracted that's been the problem due to corrosion.

Lots of vaseline helps but now I've fitted a warning light too as we've destroyed several steps, but luckily not killed anyone (when I got this van it was a 2 tread version, can you imagine driving around with that sticking out?)

Chris


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have an Omnistor step there is a wiring diagram on their website under installation down loads
You may be able to locate the relay and buzzer by attempting to operate the steps with the engine running, having located the relay its either a light tap or the relay or a new unit. Good luck!!
Roger


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have an Omnistor step there is a wiring diagram on their website under installation down loads
You may be able to locate the relay and buzzer by attempting to operate the steps with the engine running, having located the relay its either a light tap on the relay or a new unit. Good luck!!
Roger


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

cneate said:


> Hi Cadbourne
> 
> Sometimes these systems are just too damn clever :?


Too true. I feel I am quite capable of raising or lowering the step manually rather than having it lower itself every time I unlock the vehicle. I hate vehicles which think for me. (in character tonight)


----------



## 100945 (Sep 11, 2006)

When I had this problem I found it to be the 'homing switch' in the step which was dirty and this was all due to Lunar not fitting the necessary capacitor to keep it clean...operated the step many times to clean contacts (couldn't actually get to switch in the casing) and fitted capacitor and went like a dream...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a similar (frustrating) problem with our Swift Kontiki 615 last autumn. This was solved with the assistance of the Swift forum (its still there now), it turned out to be two out of three fuses located directly above the engine that I would never have thought were even there! Even the Swift technical department gave me the wrong information and pointed me to the step mechanism (which it wasn't) these fuses control the relay that supplies the necessary current and also supplies the 12v supply to the fridge (we were not aware it was not working on 12v). Do find and read that section of the Swift forum - the advice was excellent and it was very quick to locate and sort. Good luck!


----------

